# Javier Reyes Strandberg #63



## JP Universe (Nov 6, 2014)

What do you think? I kinda dig it!





[/URL

024.ph[/URL[URL=http://s1otobucket.com/user/JPUniverse/media/10362827_857578767619901_8561952312857006300_n_zps21287120.jpg.html]

[/URL[URL=http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/JPUniverse/media/10678812_857578800953231_734838514099383934_n_zps9ae20596.jpg.html]

[/URL[URL=http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/JPUniverse/media/10603561_857578770953234_8155044585857796295_n_zpsaaa05199.jpg.html]

[/URL[URL=http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/JPUniverse/media/16156_857578847619893_4063492119597947577_n_zpsfbffb917.jpg.html]

[/URL[URL=http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/JPUniverse/media/1969269_857578857619892_1130606176017814323_n_zps92b00b8e.jpg.html]


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 6, 2014)

[deleted]


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 6, 2014)

[deleted]


----------



## unclejemima218 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ibzzus said:


> Guitar is ugly btw



well someone is a negative nancy.....

I think its sexy as hell, but I dont think I'd be able to play a guitar with the weird 1st and 2nd fret extension thingy. but hell, you can't blame a guy for wanting to try what's out there. If I were in his shoes I couldn't say for sure that I'd be able to remain faithful to 1 company. Doesn't Misha own and play a shit ton of different brands? 

I digress. Filthy animal of a guitar.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 6, 2014)

I actually love it but under the bridge the pickguard should flow with the body, it continues to annoy me


----------



## capoeiraesp (Nov 6, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 6, 2014)

This is pretty darn ugly in my opinion, yikes


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 6, 2014)

Does he really need such a huge pick guard? It's throwing everything off and as far as I know, they play with their fingers more than picks. Totally unnecessary.


----------



## Edika (Nov 6, 2014)

Is this just a custom order or is he with Strandberg now? If jumped on Strandberg then it seems he has been developing this project for some time, while developing a model with Carvin and then jumping to ESP. If it's just a custom then unless he signed an exclusive contract with ESP that prohibits him from owning or ordering from any other company or luthier then I don't see an issue. I assume the two "additional frets are for higher tension and clarity by extending the scale on those two without it affecting the fun or the playable scale up there. I kind of like it.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 6, 2014)

SO sexy! I'd love to see that as a production model, bari-hybrid or not.


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 6, 2014)

He'd better have a transparent pickguard if absolutely necessary, IMHO


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 6, 2014)

I think HIS guitar looks pretty sweet. The pickguard HE chose works really well, color-wise, but I think the shape could've been refined a bit more.

Still, I'm pretty damn envious of HIS guitar.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 6, 2014)

I think it looks awesome and I've never liked pick guards. The hybrid scale is a really cool feature too. 

Also this would have been in the works for 1+ years. He hasn't jumped ESP. He must have an open contract with ESP so he can play this live.


----------



## Forkface (Nov 6, 2014)

wait, so if he wants to chug "zeros", he still has to press a fret? wheres the fun in that 

or are the top strings dropped? i dont really understand. anybody care to explain?


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 6, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I think it looks awesome and I've never liked pick guards. The hybrid scale is a really cool feature too.
> 
> Also this would have been in the works for 1+ years. He hasn't jumped ESP. He must have an open contract with ESP so he can play this live.


----------



## Andrenighthound (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't like the body shape as it looks like a bad drawing of a star..but I really dig the longer scale on the two bass strings and of course the headless is always dopeness.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 6, 2014)

Definitely not a fan of this build, but the longer bass strings is dope.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 6, 2014)

Is the parallel fret on that thing the "nut?" Weeeeird. Me likey. I like the pickguard for the most part, though I'd have gone a little more Fender-y on the upper bout and made it a touch less pointy.

The extended fret dealio for the low string(s) isn't a new thing, btw. The Japanese blues guitarist Char has had them on a couple of his ESP siggies for years now:






His even has a little... erm... toggle, that acts like a mini-capo for just that one fret. For when you want standard open chords, I suppose.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 6, 2014)

The color is nice. The pickguard adds a "classic" vibe. And Ola finally got it right and did the baritone length on the two lowest strings as opposed to only the lowest string. (I'd LOVE that for my tuning.)

To those bitching about Javier hopping brands, do consider that this is a custom straight from Ola that he probably ordered years ago. This isn't an endorsement. Tosin has Strandbergs too, yet he's out there rocking his Ibanez endorsement...


----------



## Solodini (Nov 6, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> The color is nice. The pickguard adds a "classic" vibe. And Ola finally got it right and did the baritone length on the two lowest strings as opposed to only the lowest string. (I'd LOVE that for my tuning.)
> 
> To those bitching about Javier hopping brands, do consider that this is a custom straight from Ola that he probably ordered years ago. This isn't an endorsement. Tosin has Strandbergs too, yet he's out there rocking his Ibanez endorsement...


 
All of the baritone hybrids I've seen him do had it on both of the lowest strings, not just one.


----------



## Vairish (Nov 6, 2014)

I mostly love it. I think it would be nicer if the pickguard was shaped like this though:


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 6, 2014)

I think it would look better, for my tastes, without the pickguard... but that being said I don't necessarily mind it nor do I think it "ruins" the guitar or anything like that.  Still a neat guitar regardless, and it's not mine so it doesn't bother me if Javier wants a pickguard on his M2M build.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 6, 2014)

I really like it! Ola told me about this one a while ago and I've been waiting to see how it'd turn out.

Javier isn't moving to Strandberg, unfortunately. Like Tosin and Ibanez, he must be able to play other guitars like the Blur or Strandberg #8 with the baritone hybrid that ESP and Ibanez don't offer.

Also, Ola has made most of the baritone hybrid guitars with extra frets on the 2 lowest, #8 and #11, but he also made #16 with it on just one string.

They are using it in C#AEADGBE tuning last, I heard.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 6, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The extended fret dealio for the low string(s) isn't a new thing, btw. The Japanese blues guitarist Char has had them on a couple of his ESP siggies for years now:
> 
> His even has a little... erm... toggle, that acts like a mini-capo for just that one fret. For when you want standard open chords, I suppose.



...which was borrowed from the Kubicki Factor bass.











...damn, I want one of these... the Kubicki Factor that is.


----------



## alchemyst (Nov 6, 2014)

The biggest thing for me on this guitar really is the nut. I`we been interested and following .strandberg* for a good while now, but haven`t seen that kind of nut on any of his guitars.
Is the nut basically made out of bridge screw saddles in bushings presed into the fretboard?


----------



## StevenC (Nov 6, 2014)

alchemyst said:


> The biggest thing for me on this guitar really is the nut. I`we been interested and following .strandberg* for a good while now, but haven`t seen that kind of nut on any of his guitars.
> Is the nut basically made out of bridge screw saddles in bushings presed into the fretboard?



I asked Ola and he told me it was the bridge saddles in a different housing. So, presumably adjustable nut height, which is cool.


----------



## alchemyst (Nov 6, 2014)

As for the sig design... It doesn`t fit my taste to put it mildly. Ye olde fender style on a strandy, plus in light blue color. Nope  No hate for fender styled guitars, I just can`t feel it on a strandberg. And it looks like a whole lot of pickguard on that smaller body.
Also would have to agree with Vairish on the edited pickguard. But then, there`s even more of the pickguard.


----------



## alchemyst (Nov 6, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I asked Ola and he told me it was the bridge saddles in a different housing. So, presumably adjustable nut height, which is cool.



Thanks for the info StevenC. 
Not only that, but you also never ever have to change or cut another nut slot due to different string gauges. Brilliant! Come to think of it, it`s actually a webster nut, but without the "housing/nut".


----------



## Dominoes282 (Nov 6, 2014)

The hybrid system is such a mind ..... Like, I don't even know what to be confused by it. Que?


----------



## mike90t09 (Nov 6, 2014)

The whole guitar looks compressed almost lol like squished. 

Look at this guy though, any company would be honored to make a guitar for him. Next month he'll make a deal with schecter.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 6, 2014)

I could do without the pickguard, but that is one hella sexy guitar. About time Javier got his own strandberg, considering he was using Tosin's on tour for "Physical Education". 

If I had to guess, this is a one-off thing, considering he JUST got an endorsement with ESP and strandberg's wait time even with high profile artists. I wouldn't be surprised if this was in the works before he left Carvin.


----------



## jemfloral (Nov 6, 2014)

I like it, personally. If it were my build I would not have added the pickguard, but it does make it different/interesting in this case. I love the blue colour of the body, and the neck has some insane flame to it.

Was also wondering about the zerofret/nut on this one as soon as I saw the picture, so thank you for the information Steven!


----------



## asher (Nov 6, 2014)

Super awesome. I'd love an 8 with the extended thing. Easy EAEA or standard? yes plz.

Also, I think it's just very... Javier. In a great way.


----------



## VigilSerus (Nov 6, 2014)

Reminds me of Ola's older Strat style build






but less cool. 

Jkjk, Javier's got an amazing looking instrument, good for him!


----------



## dudeskin (Nov 6, 2014)

looking forward to seeing this on Saturday night! i dont think this will make any changes to his deals with ESP or who ever, he must be able to own other guitars, just like tosin.
if they dont do a guitar to fit the needs of some of the tracks, then fair play.

im not into pick guards, but like that he has something a little different.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 6, 2014)

This reminds me of my first guitar, only strandberg-ifyed. I like it . 

Id like it better if the pups were angled.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Nov 6, 2014)

I love the idea of the extended scale on the low strings, but I just can't get past the "headstock" shape. :/ I don't actually mind the pickguard.


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I like it. I don't LOVE it, but I do like it. Like everyone else, though, I mainly like the hybrid scale.

For those wanting to know, it's just an extra two frets on the bottom. You could have those two strings tuned two semitones lower (for dropped tunings), and if you wanted standard, you just capo it at the "zero" fret (the one aligned with the nut of the other strings), and voilà: instant standard tuning. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## putnut77 (Nov 6, 2014)

not into it. Looks...not..attractive? I dont know, just not digging the pickguard.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Nov 6, 2014)

My favorite Strandberg yet!


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 6, 2014)

alchemyst said:


> Thanks for the info StevenC.
> Not only that, but you also never ever have to change or cut another nut slot due to different string gauges. Brilliant! Come to think of it, it`s actually a webster nut, but without the "housing/nut".



Yamaha did adjustable nuts over 20 years ago....i have no clue why it's not more common. 

I *really* dig this one.


----------



## stevexc (Nov 6, 2014)

I absolutely love the body. The pickguard cuts the monotony of the standard strandberg shape - like the BM headstock, it was cool and unique the first time, but seeing it regurgitated over and over got old fast.

Not big on the fretboard, I'd think a more traditional maple board/inlays would suit the vintage-modern look better.


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe this is a sign of more sweet C# slapping to come? Right now Tosin only pulls out his hybrid scaled for Physical Education, and for the european tour Javier just has 2 ESPs with him.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 6, 2014)

Ibzzus said:


> Does he really need such a huge pick guard? It's throwing everything off and as far as I know, they play with their fingers more than picks. Totally unnecessary.



Do you really need to nitpick every single detail of someone else's guitar that has absolutely no effect on you whatsoever? Totally unnecessary.


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 6, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Do you really need to nitpick every single detail of someone else's guitar that has absolutely no effect on you whatsoever? Totally unnecessary.



I was cranky in the morning because I didn't get much sleep last night . Now I'm back in my senses. Guitar looks fine, dunno why I was raging so hard. Still not a big fan of it though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2014)

Ibzzus said:


> What is wrong with him?


Because he most likely had this Strandberg planned quite awhile ago, but just recieved it recently? He mostly likely doesn't have an exclusivity contract with ESP, which lets him use other brands. 

As TheStig1214 said, this most likely is a one-off. Is there ANYONE that endorses soley Strandberg guitars, save for the Boden endorsees?

Also,  the pickguard haters, I love the shit out of this.


----------



## ExtendedRange (Nov 6, 2014)

I like when people get upset by stuff like this, when an artist bounces between companies looking for good custom guitars. Almost as if this trend wasn't started by Tosin and Misha, are there any two people in modern metal with a more desirable plethora of highly sought after gear? Unlikely.


----------



## ChrisH (Nov 6, 2014)

Artists can have a contract that allows them to use products that the company itself doesn't make since there is no real competition there. When he was with us we let him use his Strandbergs because we don't make headless 7s and 8s or multiscale instruments. A few artists on our current roster have a similar deal, like one artist has an endorsement and signature model from Yamaha but uses our 7s and 8s since they don't make and aren't willing to make ERGs. One of our bassists has a signature model from us but since we don't make an upright bass he has a signature upright bass from another company. As a musician, sometimes you just need to use that special something that's out of the ordinary and not all companies are a one stop shop for everything.

Strandberg's got a great thing going for them with the headless/multiscale guitars so they can get artists playing their guitars that already have guitar endorsements since they do something that not too many companies do.

One thing that has been happening to endorsement deals is that depending on who the artist is, they have the option to not be exclusive to any one company even if they are promoted on their page. Some artists who are on an artist roster for a company may not have a contract with them but a verbal agreement that they will both help each other out in promoting each other and can move on at any given time. A lot of the gear nerd guys start off like that with tons of companies sending them products to promote and play on their tours, gigs, social media, videos, etc. This trend has been popular recently with a lot of the guys that this forum follows.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 6, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As TheStig1214 said, this most likely is a one-off. Is there ANYONE that endorses soley Strandberg guitars, save for the Boden endorsees?



I'm 99% sure Ian Rockett or Shattered Skies is officially a "Strandberg Artist", and maybe Sarah Longfield too. Though from what I understand even with guys like Chris Letchford who have sig models, Ola is very open about endorsing artists, letting them use what they want (hence why Chris has been seen recently with some new 7 string with a headstock, not sure what). They just use strandbergs exclusively because they are that good. Plus, if I had a signature model, I'd play the sh*t out of it whether I had to by contract or not.


----------



## asher (Nov 6, 2014)

^Chris has either some Suhrs or some Tom Andersons (I can't keep them straight) and I think at least one Jackson CS.


----------



## InfestedRabite (Nov 6, 2014)

ImNotAhab said:


> My favorite Strandberg yet!



This. It looks great, a really weird clash between classic/modern electric guitars, but with a nice result.


----------



## noUser01 (Nov 6, 2014)

Do _not_ want.  Not really my thing.

Still though, I really hope that it works for Javier. Would be nice if he finally found a guitar he liked...


----------



## Wildebeest (Nov 6, 2014)

Ibzzus said:


> I would like it if he stopped skipping brands and stuck with Carvin. Ibanez then Carvin then ESP and now Strandberg? What is wrong with him?


How does this affect your life in any way?


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't care for mit much personally. I'm sure it's a killer guitar regardless.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 6, 2014)

Vairish said:


> I mostly love it. I think it would be nicer if the pickguard was shaped like this though:



This reminds me very strongly of a Parker Nitefly with all the angles.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2014)

I think the things I would change are the pickup colors to white, make them angled with the fan, and change the hardware color to chrome or nickel. 

Otherwise I'm still loving it.


----------



## noUser01 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wildebeest said:


> How does this affect your life in any way?



How does his post affect yours? We're all just talking guitars here man, everyone has their own opinion. It's just friendly discussion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> How does his post affect yours? We're all just talking guitars here man, everyone has their own opinion. It's just friendly discussion.



Well Ibz's comment did sound a bit dickish, given how it ended it "Whats wrong with him?"

Although it's good to see he noticed that.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 6, 2014)

I really like it but I think without the pickguard would look better imo but all around nice looking guitar, looks comfortable and I bet it sounds amazing too.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 6, 2014)

I saw this guitar live in person tonight, very cool!

Can somebody inform me what their tuning for these guitars is? I keep hearing C# thrown around but as far as I know all their 8 string material is in drop E so I expected either drop E with the fingerings of F# standard on this or DA-EADGBE


----------



## StevenC (Nov 6, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> I saw this guitar live in person tonight, very cool!
> 
> Can somebody inform me what their tuning for these guitars is? I keep hearing C# thrown around but as far as I know all their 8 string material is in drop E so I expected either drop E with the fingerings of F# standard on this or DA-EADGBE



C#AEADGBE according to this: #8 &#8211; Tosin Abasi | .strandberg* Guitars


----------



## Winspear (Nov 6, 2014)

Interesting, so it seems they wanted the 9 string standard range on there and have the fingerings of EbBEADGBE - weird!


----------



## StevenC (Nov 6, 2014)

If I recall correctly, that tuning came about as a result of a lot of experimenting, and it's just what worked or sounded coolest.

Having a different note than expected under your fingers can impact your playing in a big way, I guess.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 6, 2014)

Definitely my kind of Strandberg - I dig it.


----------



## Decon87 (Nov 6, 2014)

Am I one of the few that actually likes the look of this? I prefer it without the pickguard since I'm a fan of nice figured woods, but that doesn't mean this is ugly. I think it's pretty unique and looks pretty damn cool on a strandberg.



Forkface said:


> wait, so if he wants to chug "zeros", he still has to press a fret? wheres the fun in that
> 
> or are the top strings dropped? i dont really understand. anybody care to explain?



Those two strings have a longer scale length, so if he plays the open string it should sound completely normal. Though this obviously depends on how he tunes them. If anything, it just gives him two extra frets on those two strings. 

Though it does seem like it would be a bit awkward going from fretting the 1st fret on the low B to say the 2nd fret on the low E.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2014)

You're not alone, trust me. I LOVE pickguards on guitars when they're done right, and IMO, it's done right here.


----------



## ramses (Nov 6, 2014)

ChrisH said:


> Artists can have a contract that allows them to use products that the company itself doesn't make since there is no real competition there. When he was with us we let him use his Strandbergs because we don't make headless 7s and 8s or multiscale instruments. A few artists on our current roster have a similar deal, like one artist has an endorsement and signature model from Yamaha but uses our 7s and 8s since they don't make and aren't willing to make ERGs. One of our bassists has a signature model from us but since we don't make an upright bass he has a signature upright bass from another company. As a musician, sometimes you just need to use that special something that's out of the ordinary and not all companies are a one stop shop for everything.
> 
> Strandberg's got a great thing going for them with the headless/multiscale guitars so they can get artists playing their guitars that already have guitar endorsements since they do something that not too many companies do.
> 
> One thing that has been happening to endorsement deals is that depending on who the artist is, they have the option to not be exclusive to any one company even if they are promoted on their page. Some artists who are on an artist roster for a company may not have a contract with them but a verbal agreement that they will both help each other out in promoting each other and can move on at any given time. A lot of the gear nerd guys start off like that with tons of companies sending them products to promote and play on their tours, gigs, social media, videos, etc. This trend has been popular recently with a lot of the guys that this forum follows.



This should be part of the official FAQ for this forum, or something like that. Pro. musicians are usually not forced to play a single brandwhy is that so surprising?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2014)

Wasn't Tosin under an exclusivity contract when his sig model was announced/released?


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 7, 2014)

^tbh that wouldn't surprise me hugely, makes sense to strictly play the signature model you endorse/sell for the first little while you have it. I can see Ibanez asking for that. 

That or he just REALLY liked his signature model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2014)

I think I remember someone here going to a clinic and Tosin explained something about that. When that person showed Tosin his guitar (don't remember if it was a Carvin or Strandberg), Tosin quietly praised it.

Wish I could find it.


----------



## TheVenusDeMelos (Nov 8, 2014)

Im really digging the super start vibe! It makes it look like a coveted piece of historic guitar art; so honestly more power to the pickgaurd. I think it would be too plain with out it. The GAS is real!


----------



## dudeskin (Nov 10, 2014)

i was hoping to have seen this at the nottingham gig, was a little disappointed he didnt use it, but i got to see tosin play his Rick Toone so that was fine haha


----------



## asopala (Nov 11, 2014)

dudeskin said:


> i was hoping to have seen this at the nottingham gig, was a little disappointed he didnt use it, but i got to see tosin play his Rick Toone so that was fine haha



I remember the first time I saw AAL live, they had the guitar set on an amp. It took me and the guys next to me an hour to figure out it was a guitar. It was still pretty sick.


----------



## oniduder (Nov 15, 2014)

wow what a waste, no me gusta,


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 15, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> How does his post affect yours? We're all just talking guitars here man, everyone has their own opinion. It's just friendly discussion.



Yeah, the biggest issue I have with it is that the pups aren't angled. For tone or for looks, I like pups following the fan. And this is treading dangerously close to a headless with a headstock.


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 19, 2014)

It's unique looking, which I dig. I'm sure it plays beautifully.


----------

